# How to tell fare class after ticket purchase



## OccasionalRider (Jun 1, 2022)

Hi folks,

I am considering cancelling a trip but forgot what fare class I paid. It doesn't appear to be marked on the ticket. Is there a way to find out now, since the refund policy depends on what fare class you paid?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Train3414 (Jun 1, 2022)

Do you have a confirmation email? Looking at some of my past confirmation emails I see some of them have limited information on the change / cancel policy.
Looking at Amtrak's website (Amtrak Train Ticket Refund and Cancellation Policy) all Business fares (except Acela Business) and all Acela First Class fares are fully refundable until departure.
If you know you will be travelling soon, Amtrak is also waiving all change fees right now (other than difference in fare - you could get a credit if the new fare is cheaper though!) so that is another options.


----------



## TinCan782 (Jun 1, 2022)

Amtrak will know the fare calss.
When you call (or otherwise contact Amtrak) to process the refund, Amtrak will certainly tell you what you are entitled to.


----------

